

InPulse (YC W11) Adds A Smartphone-Like Experience To Your Wrist Watch - citizenkeys
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/10/inpulse-adds-a-smartphone-like-experience-to-your-wrist-watch/

======
erohead
In response to some of the comments from our post in Feb
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2221579>), we've updated our Terms and
released local build instructions: <http://www.getinpulse.com/guide/local/>.

------
citizenkeys
I've met these founders. They seem cool. InPulse is hosting a hackathon at
Hacker Dojo next Saturday. See you there! <http://hackinpulse.eventbrite.com/>

------
modeless
Man, the day these get a sunlight-readable always-on display and capacitive
touch I'm buying one immediately.

------
pgbovine
Obvious question: How are they going to market these to women (if at all)?
Women's watches have to be much smaller than men's watches, and that will mean
less pixels.

~~~
citizenkeys
I really like your marketing question. Women do seem to enjoy accessorizing.
They also like to shop and spend money. I think the size of the watch itself
isn't important. What's important is whether the watch uses a standard size
band. Unless they're goth or emo, most women aren't going to want a black
watchband. They're going to want something that's pink with sparkles.

The ability to use a different band is important. The GetInpulse FAQ (
<http://www.getinpulse.com/faq/> )should answer whether the watch uses a
standard size band and, if so, what size.

------
hugh3
Interesting-looking product. But a hardware product, already in beta, sounds
like an unusual match for a YC session that hasn't even started yet.

~~~
anateus
They were in the YC session that just ended.

~~~
hugh3
Oh yeah. Sorry, I've been switching hemispheres too many times recently, and
got confused by the seasons.

